# Brassy 2 in Aluminum



## namonllor (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I mader my first engine and I shared about it with other groups I belong to, and Mike invited me to share here and I had forgotten I was a group member, so...
From the sunny, yet humid state of Florida, in the town of Lakeland, the one, the only, first showing of my first attempt at making a model engine.The Brassy 2 in aluminum.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH4QfV1b9d0[/ame]

Now I'm real important.
Ren


----------



## itowbig (Jun 4, 2009)

woohoo1 th_wav ya thats a nice engine :bow:


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations namonllor! Great Job! Thm: Thm:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 4, 2009)

namonllor  said:
			
		

> Well, I mader my first engine and I shared about it with other groups I belong to, and Mike invited me to share here and I had forgotten I was a group member, so...
> From the sunny, yet humid state of Florida, in the town of Lakeland, the one, the only, first showing of my first attempt at making a model engine.The Brassy 2 in aluminum.
> 
> Now I'm real important.
> Ren



Ren - Glad you made it over here !! Again, nice job on the engine. We all get a little thrill when we see our first engine come to life. I certainly did :big: ... ok, was more then a little thrill ;D

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great runner Ren! Thm:

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool engine Ren. Thanks for the video. Since you used ally, you might have to rename it :big: Congratulations on your first engine - you're now officially hooked ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## websterz (Jun 4, 2009)

Great first engine! And quite funny watching the natives scatter when the camera turned on them. hehehe My wife is the same way! :big:


----------



## 4156df (Jun 4, 2009)

Ren,
Nice engine....Hope it's the first of many!
Dennis


----------



## Maryak (Jun 5, 2009)

Ren,

Congratulations on your 1st Engine. :bow: :bow:

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------

